# Newton county AC, GA-black/silver F 10 months



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Scroll down to her pic at this link. She is holding her food bowl in her mouth. Contact info for the shelter is listed under the last picture of the cats at the bottom:

http://www.petfinder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=176804 

I don't have any info about this shelter..


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I remember seeing a post yesterday with a German Shepherd holding its bowl in its mouth, but I can't find it here on germanshepherds.com again.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

Thanks!


----------

